# Poseable arms and hands for costume



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi. I am in the process of creating a stalkaround grim reaper for next year which in a few days will be this year and I am trying to find some life size posable arms with posable fingers. I remember a prop at Big Lots and Walmart that had arms like this and, if I had thought about it back then, I would have bought it just for the arms. Anyone have any ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

If you're up for making your own, try the monsterlist.com site. There's lots of good info on making all kinds of props. I've seen arms and hands made of pvc, coat hangers, chicken wire, paper mache, duct tape and even ink pens. Or even try posting your question in the props section of this website-you're sure to get an answer!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

10 gauge or thicker copper wire hose clamped to the end of a piece of pvc or conduit will make then posable. Copper keeps bending nicely for a long time.
The thicker it is , the longer it will keep bending before it decides to snap, the thicker it is the harder it is to bend. Sort of like alot of things in life.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I like that idea Gym. What would be a good "skin" to go over the copper that would allow the copper to move?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have made hands out of 16 gauge steel wire (comes in big rolls pretty cheap, made for electric fences-farm supply stores)
Each finger is a loop (continious) , stick it in a glove, squirt in some foam, there you go.
The last foam I used was supposed to "Super-Expanding"! It didn't expand at all, it was 30 degrees outside where I did this, maybe this had an effect on it?
Didn't say it would on the side of the can?
If it is a cold reason for non-expansion I will be foaming every winter, it makes it alot more predictable and usable as far as I can see. How many things have all of us gotten really messed up because the foam went crazy and warped the crap out of the basic shape that we wanted?
Everyone raise your hands now!


----------

